# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  TENLOG TL-D3Pro Troubleshooting

## spiceylizard

When setting up my TL-D3 Pro, it was pretty easy. I was able to level it once but than after more considerations I decided to move it to another room. When I went to go level it a second time, The left arm (one closest to E1) won’t lift up or down. The right arm will. I’ve gotten to the point where I can adjust the Z-axis using the Home Screen options and only the right side (near E2) moves up and down. I checked and double checked all wire connections to the left motor and still nothing. Any suggestions or pointers would be greatly appreciated.

----------

